# Stickets - Who has theirs on?



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Cleaned the Meriva last saturday, and put this under 2 coats of G3 Paste Wax.



















Not so clean this morning unfortunately! :devil:

Anyone else put theirs on? Ticket goes really flimsy without it though!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Remember to bring the flimsy ticket part along for entry. The entry part is the numbered area and sub-sticker to the right. 

Stickers do not gain entry in themselves, but are for adornment and enjoyment only :thumb:


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Such a shame the sticker didnt have Date and Town of the Show and web address so people could be attracted and buy tickets if any were left. Rib


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

ribvanrey said:


> Such a shame the sticker didnt have Date and Town of the Show and web address so people could be attracted and buy tickets if any were left. Rib


Passers by could do what I do when something catches the eye and more information is required; just google it


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Passers by could do what I do when something catches the eye and more information is required; just google it


Normally I'd agree.. but without a date this looks like a past event that someone bought a sticker at and stuck on their car.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Now you mention it, there is a QR code on the tickets which goes to waxstock.com. Maybe a blippable sticket or at least a QR next time for added promotion.

You could even embed a unique URL in it so all the hits to said site, you know came from the stickets around the country.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Didn't even realise the ticket had a sticker lol


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The sticker is meant to be more of a memento than cheap advertising for the promoters. Like how the Bugjam stickers are seen on cars, for each year they have attended. We'll see how it goes with these this year. It's just a nice quality free car or detailing box sticker for those who want it... instead of charging a few quid for one separately.


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Received my ticket a while back now.



As seen on the Waxstock Facebook page. :thumb:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice. I posted a picture up the day I got it, but the car was dirty and I think they took it off the page


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Do you just take the stubs and leave us with the flimsy bit and stickers Dom?

Just wondering as I might not get a chance to utilise my sticker before the event but will want to keep it and stick it somewhere? Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We wouldn't take it off because it was dirty, we're not that bad


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

adlem said:


> Do you just take the stubs and leave us with the flimsy bit and stickers Dom?
> 
> Just wondering as I might not get a chance to utilise my sticker before the event but will want to keep it and stick it somewhere? Cheers :thumb:


Yup, we only want the small strip-sticker on the edge at entry. This has the unique number and ticket type on. That is what gets you entry.


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

beko1987 said:


> Nice. I posted a picture up the day I got it, but the car was dirty and I think they took it off the page


Dirty motor, you should be ashamed. :lol:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

It's not dirty now! Honest!!


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

beko1987 said:


> Nice. I posted a picture up the day I got it, but the car was dirty and I think they took it off the page


Would have been a good advert for the adhesive on the Sticker if it stuck through all that dirt :lol:


----------

